# forklift incident



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 مايو 2009)

It's just a simple lesson to learn more about HSE. HSE never takes a holyday


----------



## M.E (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكور


----------



## تمبيزة (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (7 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

our job depend on the safety


----------

